# Plazz's Christmas GFX Giveaway



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in shitty mood lately, so I wanted to do some good.

I'm giving away some free sigs to anyone who really wants them.

These sigs come at no cost, and will be customized to your needs.

This is not a request thread, just anything I feel like making, I shall give out for free.

All I ask in return is credit in your sig, and that you rock it for a fair amount of time.

*Must be paid member!*
Must have min. 300 posts

Here's some, for now:









*Taken*


























*Taken*









*Taken*








*Taken*








*Taken*








*Possibly Reserved*









There shall be more soon

Happy Holidays!​


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man those are pretty sick Mr.Plazzman!


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn that babalu one is bad ass. Great job:thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll take that Forrest Griffin one of your hands so I can use it as my next sig.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

That Babalu and Sokky signature's awesome. :thumbsup: Is it ok if I show it in Babalu's FB page?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Babalu's is amazing if I wasn't in the middle of the Shogun sig challenge I would take one of these no doubt.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> I'll take that Forrest Griffin one of your hands so I can use it as my next sig.


Sure go ahead


wafb said:


> That Babalu and Sokky signature's awesome. :thumbsup: Is it ok if I show it in Babalu's FB page?


Yeah sure thing bud



bbjd7 said:


> Babalu's is amazing if I wasn't in the middle of the Shogun sig challenge I would take one of these no doubt.


Remember you still gotta pick my Shogun piece! :wink03:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Sick work Plazz, all of them are wicked.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you good sir


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

good work plazz


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks.

So nobody else wants any?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

if you happen to do any Muay Thai or K-1 fighters ill be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I kinda want the Soky one, so if it's cool I'd like to use it in a bit if no one else does. I'll give you some credits anyway and I'll bring the edible undies like you always wanted!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*UPDATES*


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I am on a bit of Caol Uno kick at the moment so I'll take that one if its ok?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sure thing, did you want me to insert your name or anything else in it?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

No thanks I'll take it virgin.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sweet Masato sig, ill take it while i can.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

would love the Hansen one with IMC in the upper left hand corner in the same style, thanks.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man the Akiyama sig is fantastic. In fact all 4 of those are amazing.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

what about the accountabillabuddy's sig you lazy slob :laugh:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> would love the Hansen one with IMC in the upper left hand corner in the same style, thanks.


Here you are fine sir











norway1 said:


> what about the accountabillabuddy's sig you lazy slob :laugh:


You know I don't like to do multi fighter sigs, otherwise I'd already have it done.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

plazz the sig isnt working. to big.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you have Sigs turned off, by any chance? Cause I can't insert it for you.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

it shows up when i go to the sig option.

edit- you got it thanks plazz


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ok plazz... try to outdo yourself.... how SEXXY can you make an akiyama sig... plz try to make it REALLY HOT!!! STEAMIN HOT!!!


oh and plz include sexyama or akiamazing


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I did make an Akiyama sig, check out the first page.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I did make an Akiyama sig, check out the first page.


yeah it was awsome but it wasnt as we say in norway " lett tvilsom " :thumb01:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just want to point out that I rocked a Sexyama sig first (thanks to Nikos) lol.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually, SlaveTrade did (thanks to me )



Norway1 said:


> yeah it was awsome but it wasnt as we say in norway " lett tvilsom "


Man, you have some f*cking HIGH standards, that's the sexiest sig I've ever seen!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Actually, SlaveTrade did (thanks to me )


Damn I thought I was the first to bring his sexiness to the forum.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well all I know is I'm the first and only person to rock a Andre Dida sig and a Jim Miller sig.

I might've had the first Werdum and Babalu sigs too but I don't remember.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Damn I thought I was the first to bring his sexiness to the forum.


Artur>Akiyama


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> Artur>Akiyama


I dunno I think Artur is a close second. Nobody beats this sexiness...


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Please










And here he is clearly outshining Masato


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun has something to say to you guys.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Shogun has something to say to you guys.


what ?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*Small Update*


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aww Man one of the best strikers in MMA. And one of the most underrated fighters in MMA.

In fact he was underrated when I wrote a blog about him almost a year ago lol.

Don't forget who brought him to your attention Plazz.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Always thankful, my good man!

In return, I shall try my best to get you more into K-1


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn plazzy, definitely does senor Daley justice. If nobody has rocked it after Dynamite (got to support my boy) I shall use it.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, just wow. Sucks that I am late on this because that Babalu sig is perhaps the best sig I have ever seen on this forum. Fantastic work


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well I don't think anyone has taken it yet :dunno:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

A Giveaway of some of the best sigs i have seen yet.. Are you planning on making a Decision like myself and Retire Soon? LOL this is your way of going out haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol actually yeah, mostly. I'm gonna completely drain every idea out of myself to the point where I can retire comfortably.



MLS said:


> Damn plazzy, definitely does senor Daley justice. If nobody has rocked it after Dynamite (got to support my boy) I shall use it.


Gracias Senor. I shall put it on reserve for you, as I'm not too happy with your current sig


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> lol actually yeah, mostly. I'm gonna completely drain every idea out of myself to the point where I can retire comfortably.


Lol its fun and easier on the Retired side hahaha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol sure is. But sometimes, you just get that itch to come back and show some people up


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ha Ha Toxic has been calling me out for a while haha im staying Retired lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*One More*


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Well I don't think anyone has taken it yet :dunno:


Really?! So many people had commented on it I figured someone had reserved it. May I sport it?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Really Plazz Nick Diaz?

I mean come on now the guy hasn't had a good performance since he subbed Gomi.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

JT42 said:


> Really?! So many people had commented on it I figured someone had reserved it. May I sport it?


Of course you may good sir.


bbjd7 said:


> Really Plazz Nick Diaz?
> 
> I mean come on now the guy hasn't had a good performance since he subbed Gomi.


Really? So I guess I shouldn't make that Dida sig anymore. Not like anyone would rock it, anyway :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah cause Dida looked crazy good this summer not even you can deny that.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

In K-1 yes. But the memory of him being beaten to a pulp like a rich school girl in the Bronx, by Alvarez is still fresh in my mind.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Of course you may good sir.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

**** well we all know Dida fights MMA like it is K-1 so I think it should count.

At least Dida lost to someone good. Nick has fought like crap against crap fighters.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey I never said I hung on the man's nuts or anything. I'm just an artist and I create from things that have potential


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I be using that Daley sig now good sir.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent


----------

